# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Wie gehts weiter nach der RPE?

## Weibsbild

Hallo zusammen,

hier nochmal der histologische Befund: pT3b pN1 (6/19) L1 V1 Pn1 pR1. Gleason 10

Gestern hatten wir nun das erste Gespräch mit dem Urologen, nach der Operation. Er rät total von Bestrahlung ab, wegen der Nebenwirkungen und möchte die Spritze einsetzen. Gefällt mir so garnicht. Der Urologe war ja aber auch von der erweiterten Lymphadenektomie nicht so überzeugt. Mein Mann war sofort Feuer und Flamme, da er lieber ein paar Pillen schluckt oder einmal im Monat eine Spritze bekommt, als zigmal in die Klinik zu einer Bestrahlung.

Verstehe ich... aber wenn jetzt nur eine medikamentöse Therapie gemacht wird, ist das ja nur palliativ. *Ich glaube aber nach wie vor an die Chance der Heilung*, eben durch Bestrahlung in Kombination mit HT. Hab das ja in einem anderen Thread auch gelesen... und auch eine Studie dazu.

Mittwoch war ja Tumorboard in Kiel, der Prof. hatte ja schon gleich nach der OP von Bestrahlung gesprochen. Ich habe den Uro gestern gebeten, sich doch mit Kiel in Verbindung zu setzen und sich mit denen abzusprechen.

Bin ich denn so falsch unterwegs? Oder war der Weg der falsche, denn der Urologe macht mir keinen engagierten Eindruck. Vielleicht ist er verschnupft, weil wir die OP ja selber organisiert haben und erst hinterher zu ihm sind?

Beste Grüße

Christine

----------


## Georg_

Christine,

wenn Dein Mann die Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie im "Ersten Rat" liest wird seine Begeisterung schnell erlahmen. Der Urologe kann mit der Nachsorge nicht reich werden, die Operation hätte sich schon deutlich mehr gelohnt. Hormontherapie ist jetzt recht einfach durchzuführen und wäre auch leitliniengerecht. Ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass der Urologe ablehnte sich mit dem vorbehandelnden Arzt in Verbindung zu setzen. Er wüsste schon Bescheid, das wäre nicht erforderlich.

In der Regel würde ich einem Professor an einer Uniklinik in Verbindung mit einem Tumorboard mehr vertrauen als einem niedergelassenen Urologen. Allerdings wird die Bestrahlung oft in Verbindung mit einer Hormontherapie gemacht, da dies die Wirkung der Bestrahlung unterstützt.

Georg

----------


## Weibsbild

Danke Georg... genau das stelle ich mir ja auch vor. Bestrahlung in Kombination mit Hormontherapie. Ganz ehrlich vertraue ich dem Professor sowieso mehr. Nur ist ja mein Mann derjenige, der dann sagt, wo es lang geht. Daher brauche ich auch "Material" um ihn überzeugen zu können. :-)

----------


## Michi1

Ihr schreibt immer das der URO nur mit Op reich wird. Bei mir hat er doch nur die Einweisung fürs KH geschrieben und da bekommt er doch bestimmt nicht viel. Die Op hat doch einer gemacht der mit Da Vinci umgehen kann. Der URO hat nur Sprechstunden.

----------


## Georg_

Michi,

die meisten Urologen operieren selbst und haben dafür Belegbetten. Ich glaube auch, dass er als "Zuweiser" einen finanziellen Vorteil vom KH bekommt. Ich weiß es aber nicht.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Christine,

ich würde es so machen, wie es Euch  Prof. Jünemann und das Tumorboard empfohlen haben.

Ich hatte damals auch die Auswahl, zwischen RPE in der Martiniklinik und meinem
Uro-Chirurgen mit Belegbetten in Kiel (Helios Klinik/Ostseeklinik Kiel).
Ich hatte mich für meinen Urologen entschieden.
In der Martiniklinik war ich nur für eine 2. Meinung.

Mein Professor hätte mich sonst bestimmt nicht gerne weiterbehandelt.
Nun sind wir ein eingespieltes Team, mit guter Verbindung zur UNI Kiel.
Er war dort zuvor in der Kinderurologie als leitender Oberarzt tätig.
Er ist mit Dr. Osmonov befreundet, der seinen Platz als Nachfolger eingenommen hat, der mich nachoperieren durfte.

Gerne hätte er mich auch selbst "offen" operiert.
Wenn eraber  bei einigen OP-Arten von Davinci überzeugt ist, gibt er das Skalpell auch gerne mal aus der Hand. 
Der Vorschlag kam von ihm.
http://www.urologiezentrum-kiel.de/d...r-uns/seif.php

Hattet ihr das denn vorher nicht mit eurem Urologen besprochen?

Gruss
hartmut.

----------


## Weibsbild

Wir waren ja erst einmal bei diesem Urologe, kurz vor der OP. Und das fand er wohl schon nicht so gut. Ich persönlich würde mich auch nur nach Jünemann richten. Aber wie schon erwähnt, gehts ja nicht um mich und ich kann es nicht entscheiden. :-(

----------

